
Short film pays gorgeous tribute to Blade Runner - evo_9
http://io9.com/5857780/short-film-pays-tribute-to-blade-runner-using-only-handheld-digital-cameras
======
bocanaut
great short. btw, direct link is <http://vimeo.com/31617919>

